# LOL (League of Legends)vs. HON (Heroes of the Newerth)



## Punked (13. November 2009)

Hey Leute,
in bälde werden diese beiden "DOTA-Clone" released werden.

Wer glaub ihr macht das Rennen? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Spielen?


MFG Punked


----------



## Man At Arms (2. April 2010)

HoN ist seit ein par Tagen in der offenen Beta. Eine kostenlose Anemldung zum testen ist unter Heroes of Newerth möglich. Ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen der Dota mag. Ich bin bereits letztes jahr von Dota auf HoN umgestiegen, da es aufgrund der weitaus besseren Grafik und netten Features wie Leave Protection und Reconnect Mögichkeit einfach erheblich mehr Spass macht als das gute alte Dota.


----------



## Oliver (5. April 2010)

Ich bin auch am HoN zocken, wenn auch noch mehr schlecht als recht, aber es hat nen extrem harten Einstieg für jemanden, der noch nie vorher DOTA gespielt hat.

Macht aber echt Spaß, wenn man so einigermaßen den Dreh raus hat.

Ich wundere mich, dass es hier noch keinen Sammelthread dazu gibt.


----------



## Speedguru (5. April 2010)

Hey, 
ich spiele mit paar Freunden LoL und es macht einfach nur Spaß, Hon haben wir auch angetestet, aber beta halt.. 
Also ich kann LoL nur empfehlen!! 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Cionara (7. April 2010)

Oh man warum wird das denn mit LoL abgekürzt lol, also LoL ihr wisst schon....


----------

